# tomber à faux



## Włoskipolak 72

Bonjour à tous !
*tomber à faux*

Come tradurreste questa espressione in italiano ?
Magari se avete qualche esempio , frasi in francese ?
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
> - la *frase originale intera*
> - * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
> e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie
> 
> Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
> *Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*



Eccomi  

Les Allemands n'ont pas l'esprit de finesse ... Leurs éloges tombent à faux comme leurs témoignages d'affections .

I tedeschi mancano di sensibilità. Anche le loro lodi sembrano false, proprio come le loro assicurazioni d'amore per noi.

I tedeschi non hanno lo spirito della finezza ... Le loro lodi sono false come le loro testimonianze di affetto.

Grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## ganesa2242

Bonjour Włoskipolak 72,

Je ne suis pas sûr que tomber à faux signifie que leurs éloges sont faux ou semblent faux. Je comprends plutôt qu'ils "tombent à côté", qu'ils sont maladroits, mal à propos.


----------



## matoupaschat

ganesa2242 said:


> Je comprends plutôt qu'ils "tombent à côté", qu'ils sont maladroits, mal à propos.


Tout à fait exact !


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

ganesa2242 said:


> Bonjour Włoskipolak 72,
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr que tomber à faux signifie que leurs éloges sont faux ou semblent faux. Je comprends plutôt qu'ils "tombent à côté", qu'ils sont maladroits, mal à propos.



Bonsoir Ganesa2242

Merci pour ton aide .., maladroits, mal à propos,  (goffo, inappropriato)  effectivement  ça sonne mieux que falso ( faux ) ..


----------



## ErikaWhite

Forse, se hai qualche esempio, frasi in francese?

free online text to speech converter


----------

